# Not bad for a man who was in the airforce



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mubarak family fortune could reach $70bn, say experts | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Saddam came from the gutter, a street thug whose "uncle" was a smuggler and drug dealer. Just goes to show, if you kill and step over everyone and anyone you can do anything given the right opportunities.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm not so sure properties in the US, UK, or Swiss bank accounts are very safe for dictators these days.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ironic isn't it? They supported him all these years until the people had enough and the US/UK knew they couldn't support their 2nd favorite dictator (after Saddam) as it would just generate more resentment towards them. Now they want him out after Obama called him a "friend". If that's what you do to your friends, wonder how you treat your enemies? Oh wait Iran and North Korea have just been talked down to


----------

